# Lesco now at Lowes?



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was at Lowe's yesterday and noticed they had a lot of Lesco products which Home Depot use to be the only one's that carried the. I thought this was very interesting and it also has their NOS stabilized nitrogen in it too. I was there originally to buy some 10-10-10 which they always seemed to have but couldn't find it, I ended up having to go to Tractor Supply to buy it. The Lesco stuff seems to be the "cheapest" fertilizer they offer now when you compare apples to apples. They use to offer Sunniland fertilizers which I thought were a good bang for the buck but I guess LCN has them on lock down  If I used granular I would definitely be checking them out. Not sure how much this has been talked about on TLF as I did a search but couldn't really find anything specific on it.

Lowe's Lesco Lineup










I also noticed they are offering the Lesco 50 lb Spreader too but it's currently unavailable in store or online.

One more thing I noticed is that the big box stores are not really offering too much in the way of straight fertilizer anymore, their selections have diminished greatly in that area. They do offer a TON of fertilizers mixed with weed and bug stuff which I am not a fan of.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just checked my local Lowe's and they're selling it now. Both stonewall and dimension. That's kinda cool. It is pretty expensive though.


----------



## Sleepy (Oct 29, 2020)

I got the last 2 bags of 0-0-7 dithiopyr from Lowes since I noticed they only had prodiamine left. I liked being able to get that cheap dimension for a 2nd round of pre-em after already using barricade in Feb. Guess I'll have to try something else next season.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The Dimension they offer is so expensive because of the Nitrogen they add to it. Hopefully they will offer a 0-0-7 version of it here soon. The Stonewall(Prodiamine) version seems reasonable to me.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I hope they bring the sunniland back. My 3 acre wallet can't handle this primo Lesco stuff&#128668;


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> The Dimension they offer is so expensive because of the Nitrogen they add to it. Hopefully they will offer a 0-0-7 version of it here soon. The Stonewall(Prodiamine) version seems reasonable to me.


Yeah the prodiamine is fairly priced. I got mine cheaper at $16 a bag but didn't want to drive to Pittsburgh to get it. So, ordered $250 worth and they delivered for free. It's a lot to store though so next time will probably just get from Lowe's if they're still stocking it.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

Last time I was at Lowes they had both products, pallets of Sunniland were in an area up front and on sale.Maybe it is a regional thing.I did notice a reduction in Scotts products at Lowes and Home Depot but Lowes is they only place that carries Scotts Green Max.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Mine also has both. A few months ago I saw a bunch of Sunniland stuff and one of two types of Lesco. Went through there quickly yesterday and saw more varieties of Lesco.

BTW, mine did have a 0-0-7 pre emergent though I didn't notice which brand it was.


----------

